# Being sad after playing?



## Enzo Cypriani

I really love music, but when i stop to play, listen or study music i just feel so melancholic and frustrated with life. 
In the beggining it wasn't this way, but now is constant and very hard. 
Frequently after some time with the cello or listening to music i begin to feel very unhappy and with a strange feeling in which i just can't proceed with the day, with other activities, so i usually give up and sleep.
How can i manage that? 
how can i feel happy and joyful after a musical moment?
i just cant stand anymore of this situation i'm in.
Someone here ever felt this way?


----------



## tdc

It might help if you can pinpoint more specifically what it is you are frustrated and sad about.


----------



## Enzo Cypriani

It isn't about something specifical, i just get fragile, and without any desire to do anything. It's the same feeling you get when something really bad happens. I'm very sure that it's because of the emotional property of music, but even when the music is merry i get in this condition.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

(Your two duplicate threads in the community forum have been removed)

I'm not sure what kind of music you're listening to, but I would say the music is probably not causing the problem ultimately. You may want to talk to someone about it in real life, if you're finding yourself not being able to cope with your emotions. In general, music shouldn't make you get _that _down, but I'll say a little from my own experience.

Once in a while, I get this strange feeling from either listening to a piece or directly after performing something. It's basically when it hits me that music is ephemeral. The moment is had, and done, and could be lost except for recordings. Especially it hits after a concert for me sometimes. I wonder to myself... will I ever play that piece again? What if that was the only time I'll ever play that in my whole life? Another form of sadness I get is the kind where I feel like I don't "belong" here. I belong in the world that the music opened up for that short period of time. It's a strange kind of grief, inconsolable in the moment.


----------



## Enzo Cypriani

Lately i'm on a baroque phase, but the musical style doesn't change the feeling.
Seems that you understood me well, that second feeling is exactly what i was trying to say. 
So you really think that there's no way to fight it? it's inherent to good music? when it hits, what do you usually do?


----------



## Bulldog

I don't believe there's anything in music itself that could make you sad for hours on end. If your situation becomes debilitating, it's probably best that you seek out professional support.


----------



## Xaltotun

This sounds very Freudian to me. Making music is a creative act and as such is very close to the primal urges. You're too true to yourself, Enzo; you got too much of the pleasure principle. What you'll need is a bit of sublimation, a bit of self-deception, a bit of the reality principle (yes, reality is self-deception). Happy Rhinemaidens can only swim in the pre-oedipal primal waters, after that you'll need some adjustment or what you'll get is sad and lamenting Rhinemaidens. It seems that music takes you back to those primal waters again, and that's great, you seem to be really able to enjoy music. Don't lose that, but adjust your happiness to the larger reality outside of creativity. Music is love, and too much love will get you a _Liebestod._


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

Enzo Cypriani said:


> Lately i'm on a baroque phase, but the musical style doesn't change the feeling.
> Seems that you understood me well, that second feeling is exactly what i was trying to say.
> So you really think that there's no way to fight it? it's inherent to good music? when it hits, what do you usually do?


If it's true that you're experiencing existential angst, I suggest listening to music that "grounds" you, as I call it. Music that makes you live in the moment, think about real life, your role in the present. I don't know what that would be for you, perhaps just changing your mindset may be enough. Usually when I experience that strange longing, I usually go to God about it, but we people at TalkClassical never promote anything other than politically correct and secularly moralist advice to anyone, so I'm not allowed to get more personal or exhortative than that.


----------



## Enzo Cypriani

I found your comment very relevant and accurate. It really helped me rationalize things up (Also, great imagery hahah). Thank you.


----------



## Enzo Cypriani

Huilunsoittaja, i see your point. Thank you.


----------



## Judith

I cry when I hear certain pieces of music. Especially Tchaikovsky or Rachmaninov.


----------

